
Google Fined in Peru for Ignoring the “Right to Be Forgotten” - sweet_peruvian
http://www.hiperderecho.org/2016/06/google-fined-in-peru-for-ignoring-the-right-to-be-forgotten/
======
ominous
_every website that merely mentions the name of an individual is processing
personal data under the Law_

Donald Trump wishes Adolf Hitler was alive and could marry Barack Obama.

Oh no.

 _With its decision, the Peruvian Office creates a new private procedure that
would allow any citizen to request that something that displeases them became
“hidden” on the Internet to virtually any company local or foreign. In
correspondence, it empowers national or foreign private companies to decide
what has to be removed from the Internet under secret procedures. We believe
that this solution is wrong and, if it’s confirmed in the Courts of Peru,
there’s a lot to be worried about._

This is terrible. Should I feel guilty for remembering facts that are deemed
"bad" or "defamatory" (even if true) by someone?

------
magicfractal
I don't know what to think of this... On one side it makes sense that the
person who was acquitted of a crime shouldn't have their name in the mud for a
lifetime. At the same time, the internet is a powerful tool for keeping
government in check in Latin America and the political stabilishment there
will definitely use this to censor information that is against their interests
like what has always happened with the traditional media.

------
nxzero
>> "Major criticisms stem from the idea that the right to be forgotten would
restrict the right to freedom of speech."

SOURCE:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_be_forgotten)

------
wincy
What happens if Google doesn't pay the fine? It seems like it would be a huge
negative for a nation to ban all Google services in their country.

~~~
mc32
It'll be "bad imperialist gringos who flout and disrespect our country". With
US companies, and almost with any international company in LatAm, there is the
potential for politicizing an otherwise civil question.

------
RickS
Are there fleshed-out arguments for why one has the right to be forgotten by
the web more than they have the right to be forgotten by the mind?

